# GOAT CONFORMATION



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

HI, I just want some people to post their pix of the best conformed does/worst, pointing out the faults and highlights of each individual.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is my worst conformed doe-This pic is when we bought her-I say that the fact she was underweight is the main point, but also,she is a narrow framed doe with little rump on her and a flatish face-her kids have been 500% better than her though








Here is the same doe now-3 months pregnant-she has widened out and looks better, but is still the worst that I have








Here is my best comformed doe-she is a percentage-but a chunky butt! She is very thick throughout-has that nice face and a great chest and rump








My best comformed buck (in my opinion) is 313 (16 months)or Bmack Pride (4 months)-They both have a nice thick build throughout, with the roman nose.there is a age difference, but I feel that in the long run-Pride will be the nicest


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have decided to do one for the boers and one for the nigies.

but my worst boer doe i don't have a picture of , but she is very similar to the doe at the top, but she is longer, fleshier and has spotted cape


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and these are some of my nigerian does.

i dont pick bests or worsts for these because each one has something the others dont have so


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is Fuchsia, she is a very correct doe. She has been classified at 86.9 VG and noted as very dairy. Obviously my goats are dairy not meat.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't really have a "worst" but I have a "favorite" or two..

I love this doe. WIDE, LONG and powerful but dairy as well. 









Another favorite, but completely different style then the doe above. Much more refined and dainty but super smoothly blended all the same.









This doe is dairy, with tons of body capacity and amazing general appearance with length of body and width between the hocks.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey, Chelsey, I sent you a few emails, but i think they may have gotten into your spam folder. ~ Talitha :horse:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I too don't really have a worst either (weeded those ones out) but I'm trying to think of my favorite doe and I guess it would have to be Sunset. She is long and level, very dairy, awesome general appearance. This is not the greatest pic. She was clipped in June, so is getting "fluffy". She was kind of cold too and so had her hair poofed out. This doe is a sweetheart too and has an awesome foreudder. 










I really like our two new girls, Panda and Ginger. They are very DAIRY! I don't see anything that I don't like so much w/ them yet. . . . oh, right now Ginger's rear leg set could be set a little more wide. Hopefully, that's just a stage. . . .


































My favorite jr. doe is Claribelle. She is long, level, nice dairy character but is also strong, lots of width, depth, and body capacity. Oh, she has an awesome rump and rear leg set too!  Her dam's udder is awesome - lots of capacity, easy to milk, gives 1/2 gallon a day, excellent attachments. I really hope Claribelle inherits her dam's udder! Next favorite would be Leona, she's looking better and better everyday!

Sorry about the long post, I have a lot of favorites!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

That pretty red doeling looks almost just like Diasy! :wave:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They did Talitha. I PM'd you about it. Sorry!!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh boy, this is hard... I have so many of my goats that I like... Here is one of my older does who's conformation I really like:
Misty - pictured at 5 years old. Misty has the wedge shape that you are looking for in a dairy goat and has a nice dairy build while still being powerful.






















Misty was chosen as Best Sr. Doe in Show in MDGA's 2008 virtual show. You can see the judges comments on here here: http://goatshow.50webs.com/BestDoeinShow.html

This is Zephyr, a 1st freshening 2 year old doe. I like how her udder is already showing the 1/3rd, 1/3rd, 1/3rd even as a first freshening. She also has a nice rump that is very level and flat. of course I also have to say that I love the nice long, easy to milk teats!!!























Here is Summer at about three months old. She has a nice long body with good capacity for her age and very nice feet and legs. She also has a naturally very wide escutcheon - lots of room for an udder! She is half sister to Zephyr above.
















This is Amazing Grace. Grace is a dry yearling. She has good body capacity as well with a long body and deep barrel. She also has that nice high and wide escutcheon.























Trillium. In real life she is one of my favorite does. She didn't photograph as well as I'd like although you can still tell she is nice.  I like her smoothness of blending, width and length. She also has really nice legs. She has a strong topline as well.























Emma is probably my longest goat. She has a nice topline, strong feet and legs, is very uphill and has that nice long neck.









Well, that's about all the goats that I have really good pictures of. I could go on, but thought I'd just show you the ones that actually show what they really look like  Most of them didn't want to be photographed or weren't clipped so you can't see conformation that well.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

this is my best comfromation doe at the moment(my other doe is to young to tell(3 months)). the only flaws i can find with her is that she has lose elbows(not horable but could be tighter) and she kinda has a steep rump but not that bad. the things i like best about her is her dairyness. she is nice and wide smothly belended she is very dairy. she also has a beautiful udder and she is only a first freshner.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont know that i really have a worst either, Though i definatly have some that are better then others there are trade offs.
This is ruby,








Ruby has a plastered on udder, she has ideal teat size and placement and like all my buster daughters a tremendous high wide rear udder. She has a long neck and a very stylish head. Though i sould like to see her longer bodied and more level over her chine, she is very deep bodied at age two. 
this is juju,








Juju is the same age as ruby, her udder is more capacious then rubies, and she is more level over the topline, she is a longer bodied doe and tighter through the withers, however she dips a little in the chine and doesnt have wuite the foreudder that ruby does. She has a smaller more refined head. 
As far as jr. does go
this is tilly, she is jujus daughter








like her dam she is a very long bodied doe. She shows a bit of the weak chine i was talking about You can really see it in this picture, though i think a lot of it is how long she is for her age, as it seems to be correcting itself as she matures. again she is very deep bodied and wide. She has a nice wedge shaped barrel at a young age.
this is juno she is only a few days older then tilly but out of completly differnt lines.








Juno could be a little more level over her rump and from thurl to thurl She has a bnit shorter neck then tilly but i like her ear set and size better. Juno is a bit smoother through her shoulders and withers then tilly is. And has more correct feet and legs. Though i dont know that she will ever make it into the ring as she broke her rear leg at a month old attempting to jump a fence. She has healed but that leg now turns out. 
My bucks also have trade offs, cyclone is an 08 kid apex a yearling, but already cyclone is showing to be more correct on his feet and legs have a stronger topline and a better head then apex. Apex is very deep and uphill as well as being very wide between the hocks and having a huge wide escutchen.
cyclone








apex








hope this helps!
beth


----------

